# finally made synthetic shampoo bars



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Last year I bought all of the ingredients to make poo bars. Never got around to it. Have kind of caught up and I dug out my ingredients and made a 10 oz batch which ended up being 2 bars in the half round molds. I have not tried one yet but I am excited about my new creation. Sure hope I like it. I scented with peppermint and rosemary EO's so I should have a fun shampooing experience.

Has anyone else here made the solid shampoo bars? I read up on all of the ingredeints and now I have brain overload on surfactants, humectants and ionic and nonionic oh shoot I never did understand chemistry.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Let us know how they work. The EO combo sounds great. Just made soap with rosemary and cornmint last night.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Why did you call it synthetic shampoo?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Because it is not soap.
Ingredients include sodium lauryl sulfoacetate, sodium cocoyl isethionate, stearic acid, glucerine, panthenol, cocoan butter, hydolyzed soy protein and so on. 
But it is a bar. It is like shampoo without the water.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've always wanted to give it a try but haven't yet. Let us know how you like using them!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

LaNell-Perhaps you would sell to a broader market if you could formulate a bar without toxic properties? 
I have used a shampoo bar from a soapmaker that was pretty much the same as her body soap but lathered more luxuriously. She infused her oils with herbs before making the bar- it was great for camping and traveling. I don't know how it's made but I would not want some of these items on my skin.


SODIUM LAURYL SULFOACETATE	
• Broad systemic toxicity 
• kidney or renal system - Changes in bladder weight 
• brain, nervous system, or behavioral effect - Changes in brain weight 
• sense organ - Primary eye irritant 
• skin - Primary skin irritant 
Not considered to be biodegradable
Moderately toxic to fish and aquatic life particularly freshwater algae. 

as per Cosmetic Database.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I am not trying to sell.  CP soap does not work with my hair even with an acid rinse. :sniffle 
I am well aware of the properties of the ingredients. You can dig up research both good and bad on most any ingredient in anything if you want to. There are plenty of herbs that are dangerous as well but thanks for looking out me. 

By the way. I just finished using the poo bar and I am still alive and I love the way my hair feels. Looks like I may have solved my shampoo problems. I have long hair and do not shampoo everyday and the commercial shampoo was drying my hair out too much even with conditioner but not near as bad as it felt using CP soap and an ACV rinse.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I have tried shampoo bars that are CP soap and my hair doesn't like them either. My dh loves them though (says it helps with dandruff too) and I have a few customers ask for them. So I make them once or twice a year and that's it. LOL

I know there are some ingredients in the synth. bars that are not-so-great but by making them ourselves we can at least keep those to a minimum (if we can't eliminate them altogether) and they should at least be an improvement over most commercial shampoos, as far as the less desirable ingredients go. For me, with 5 daughters all having long hair, we can go through a lot of shampoo. With that many locks to wash we often end up getting cheap shampoo that has way more icky ingredients than I even want to think about. We do what we can.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't do my soap for my hair either. I tried a synthetic shampoo bar for the first time this week and it was great. I also bought a conditioner bar and I was really surprised at that one. I loved it! I am going to try my soap and then the conditioner to see if I can get away with that. Somehow I don't think it will work though.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> I am still alive


Great News! :biggrin
I knew you would survive- you have probably used commercial shampoo for a few decades!
It's the aggregate effects of using lots of marginally toxic things daily that is filling our hospitals and nursing homes so we try to cut out as many as possible. It's kind of a hobby-

trying not to be a vegetable for too long before croaking. :rofl



> You can dig up research both good and bad on most any ingredient


That is very true- depending on who pays for the study. 
Glad you have a success with your hair care product. 
Lee


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm with you Lee. We are trying to cut out as many synthetic products out of our lives as possible. I haven't found a "natural" or real soap product that I can stand on my hair. So I try to do the least of the evils with shampoo until I end up shaving my head! That sounds pretty good lots of days!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

I got really close to that shave my last visit to the hairdresser...she was in the holiday spirit- giving more than you pay for...or taking more than you had in mind or some such.
Super butch here! Goodness my old lady face is hanging out everywhere! :rofl
Easy care but requires chapeau in this weather! 
Lee


sorry LaNell hijacked again


----------

